# More gar



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

Well I had to cut swamp cabbage for the restaurants on Sunday so I took the fishing darts and reel with me and at one of the bridge that I cross I seen some guys fishing and ask if they were seeing any gar and the said they were all over so I get out and they look at my set up laugh and shake there head then I shot and reeled one in and after about 8 gar I called it a day still had to cut cabbage and clean fish


----------



## StretchandEat (Nov 11, 2015)

Nice haul... did they see your catch?


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

Yeah they were there the whole time was not more laughing but still shaking there head.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Very classy!!! Such a simple rig, but very effective. Did you make your own darts?

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## BC-Slinger (Jan 6, 2013)

Very neat little fishing setup. Great haul of gar.

I wanna get a fishing setup similar to that for my bush kit seems very useful.

Keep up the good work Ghost

Cheers

Matt.K.M aka BC-Slinger


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Nice catch! I'm gonna have to try this


----------



## StretchandEat (Nov 11, 2015)

Are you using a special pouch set up for that?.. if so can we get a close up pic?


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

This is it made from Weedeater string.


----------



## StretchandEat (Nov 11, 2015)

I gotcha.. I've seen similar darts online except they have a red plastic looking grip... do you think they'd be alright


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

Yes


----------



## gabeb (Jan 1, 2016)

that looks like a lot of fun. Tell me if you ever hunt carp with them and how it goes.


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

Charles said:


> Very classy!!! Such a simple rig, but very effective. Did you make your own darts?
> 
> Cheers .... Charles


I have some home made ones and store bought also both work great.


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

gabeb said:


> that looks like a lot of fun. Tell me if you ever hunt carp with them and how it goes.


 it would work on carp just like bow fishing most if my darts go all the way through the gar it's your line that you would have to worry about I am using power pro 12lbs diameter 50lbs test of could take some of the 4 foot gators I see with it I am sure.


----------

